

Matt Mullenweg: The Future of WordPress - lingben
http://wordpress.tv/2014/04/05/matt-mullenweg-wordpress-future/

======
coke
hmmm ... the URL [http://wordpress.tv/2014/04/05/matt-mullenweg-wordpress-
futu...](http://wordpress.tv/2014/04/05/matt-mullenweg-wordpress-future/) says
404? Why did they remove it?

